# Probleme Demarrage Imac



## aleksandre (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un gros souci sur mon iMAC (boule) :

Au démarrage j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche :

"Veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur. Maintenez la touche de démarrage enfoncée pendant plusieurs secondes ou bien appuyez sur le bouton de réinitialisation"

Aucune touche du clavier n'a d'effet et quand je le redémarre en suivant les instructions j'ai toujours ce message qui s'affiche.

J'ai bien essayé de le booter à partir du CD de Mac OS X ou le CD de diagnostic matériel (C enfoncé), j'ai également tenté de garder la touche X enfoncée au démarrage et enfin j'ai essayé un ultime option-pomme-shift-suppr, en vain.

Seul le pomme-v a pour effet d'afficher un écran noir avec des instructions que j'avoue ne pas comprendre (même Steve Jobs n'y comprendrait rien)

Si vous avez une meilleure idée, n'hésitez pas à me la communiquer.

Regards.

Alexandre


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2005)

Quel est le résultat lorsque tu démarre sur les CD-rom (D'installation par exemple) Est-ce qu'il plante aussi ?


----------



## Berry (4 Octobre 2005)

tu as débranché les périphériques ? (style modem usb etc)


----------



## BOULARAN@mac.com (19 Octobre 2005)

Salut
J'ai aussi eu ce pb et je l'ai résolu en changeant une barette de ram. Ce n'est pas la mer à boire
A +


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

BOULARAN@mac.com a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> J'ai aussi eu ce pb et je l'ai résolu en changeant une barette de ram. Ce n'est pas la mer à boire
> A +



Tu ne devrais pas mettre ton adresse e-mail en pseudo (si c'est ton adresse e-mail).


----------



## Macbeth (19 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me il y a quelques temps. J'ai du r&#233;installer OsX.
En plus, c'&#233;tait la gal&#232;re, j'avais laiss&#233; mes CD d'installation osX a un autre domicile et j'ai du red&#233;marrer via les CD d'instalation d'oS.9 . j'ai ensuite demander &#224; remd&#233;marrer sous os.9 et j'ai pu bosser sous ce syst&#232;me d'exploitation en attendant de r&#233;ccup&#232;rer mes cd OsX.


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

as-tu install&#233; une barrette de Ram?

Car ce que tu d&#233;cris est un KernelPanic qui se produit notamment en cas de barrette Ram non compatible.


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas mettre ton adresse e-mail en pseudo (si c'est ton adresse e-mail).



En effet... et toi tu aurais d&#251; &#233;diter le pseudo dans ta citation ! 
Il faudrait qu'un mod&#233;rateur le fasse.
Boularan, tu devrais demander &#224; un administrateur de changer ton pseudo avant que tu ne te retrouves list&#233; par les robots-spammeurs qui parcourent les forums &#224; la recherche d'adresses e-mail.... 
On ne met *jamais* d'adresse e-mail en clair sur les forums pour cette raison.


Aleksandre, vas voir sur cette page pour essayer des raccourcis qui pourraient t'aider. 

Au fait, bienvenue sur MacG Aleksandre et Boularan !


----------



## valoriel (22 Octobre 2005)

Sujet ouvert, titre qui me convient donc j'utilise 

_et j'expose mon probl&#232;me...​_
iMac G3
1Go de RAM
10.4.2 install&#233;

L'iMac est celui de mon grand-p&#232;re et dimanche dernier, j'ai voulu faire la MAJ iTunes 6 ainsi que celle de quicktime 7.0.3. A la fin du processus, le logiciel "mise &#224; jour de logiciels" me demande de red&#233;marrer, ce que je m'empresse de faire.

Et l&#224;, probl&#232;me :hein:

L'ordinateur d&#233;marre normalement, la barre bleue s'affiche mais elle progresse avec une extr&#232;me lenteur (environ 20 secondes contre 4-5 secondes d'habitude) et puis, arriv&#233;e au bout le processus se fige 

L&#224; ou normalement le bureau appara&#238;t, il ne se passe ici pas grand chose pour ne pas dire rien :mouais:

Solutions essay&#233;es:

nombreux red&#233;marrages
d&#233;connexion de tout les p&#233;riph&#233;riques
reinitialisation de la PRAM

Je n'ai pas encore pu essay&#233; de red&#233;marrer sur le DVD car il faut que je procure un lecteur externe.

Si vous avez des id&#233;es, ou mieux, une solution miracle, je suis preneur 





_Merci d'avance ​_


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sujet ouvert, titre qui me convient donc j'utilise
> 
> _et j'expose mon problème...​_
> 
> ...





Essaie en démarrant touche majuscule enfoncée.
Vas voir le lien pour les raccourcis au démarrage.
Il n'y a pas longtemps, j'ai réglé ce même problème sur un G3 B&B sous Jaguar, grâce à SOS Disque à partir du Mac OS 9 installé sur une autre partition.


----------

